# 40k Alignment Chart



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Apologies if this has been posted before but I thought its pretty cool :biggrin:


----------



## Blind (Jan 24, 2010)

Haven't seen it before, its so true though haha


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

ye nice find, it does actually make sense.. :biggrin:


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

How are Space Marines Neutral Good?

And what exactly defines Good and Evil in the 40k universe?

Lawful and Chaotic cant even be defined properly. What is the definition of Lawful in 40K? Lawful to their God/belief/etc? Or lawful in the eyes of the Inquisition?

It should be lawful to their God, meaning that Chaos should probably be Lawful Neutral, and not Neutral Evil.

If anything, i would say that the Space Marines are Neutral Evil.
I mean seriously, they would shoot 100 civilians (which is their own kind) in a crowded street just to kill one Ork that was amongst them.

Tyranids could be described as Lawful Neutral, as they dont know anything but feeding, and always obey the hive mind.

I dont think there are any races in 40K that could be considered a "Good" allignment.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Lol its pretty funny.


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

i don't understand it but the artwork is great :victory:


----------

